# Suche Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance



## LeftHandOvGod (26. Mai 2009)

ich suche mgs2 substance für ps2.

wers loswerden will bitte hier posten.


----------



## GameZocker92 (27. Mai 2009)

LeftHandOvGod am 26.05.2009 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> ich suche mgs2 substance für ps2.
> 
> wers loswerden will bitte hier posten.



Sag mal wie oft willst du noch fragen? Deine Postst werden doch sowieso immer geclosed.

MfG


----------



## LordMephisto (27. Mai 2009)

GameZocker92 am 27.05.2009 10:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal wie oft willst du noch fragen? Deine Postst werden doch sowieso immer geclosed.
> 
> MfG



Bevor der nächste Beitrag auch in die Richtung geht:
Die Sache ist so abgeklärt, dieser Thread ist nun seine aktuelle Anfrage. Es gibt also keinen Grund Hilfssheriff zu spielen   

Den push gibts heute auch Gratis.


----------

